# DMCC Residence Visa processing time



## Didou.uae (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

anyone recently submitted new visa to DMCC? 
any idea please on the usual processing times (ie. to get their approval and DNRD response with visa/entry permit..etc)

Thanks,


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Usually for our company in dmcc it's less than 2 weeks, assuming no issues and all documents in order


----------

